# 211- Maximum HD size?



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I just purchased a 211. What is the current maximum size HD that can be used with the 211 and will it recognize the entire drive (if say I buy a 2 TB drive)?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

1 TB.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

*HD* usually is HiDef , but *HDD* - for *h*ard *d*isk *d*rive


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

P Smith said:


> *HD* usually is HiDef , but *HDD* - for *h*ard *d*isk *d*rive


Yeah, I know...sorry.


----------

